# Aruba Surf Club Check in days



## jojo777 (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if a particular day of the week is associated with a particular week?  I just got a trade with a Monday check in and there were thursday and Sunday available as well.  Do you know if sertain days are certain buildings?


----------



## bww (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd like to know the answer also!! We will be checking in Friday August 31st. We have been to Aruba but never stayed at the Surf Club. Can't wait!!


----------



## msdds (Feb 29, 2012)

*surfclub check in*

I am an owner there checkin days are thurs, fri sat sun, mon for all buildings


----------



## Lee55 (Feb 29, 2012)

msdds said:


> I am an owner there checkin days are thurs, fri sat sun, mon for all buildings



Thats' correct...


----------



## joanncanary (Mar 1, 2012)

I would love to hear the reviews. I would like to go back to Aruba. we stayed at the Marriott Ocean club last time. Is this resort right on the beach and is there a pool bar?
thanks


----------



## TravelMamma (Mar 1, 2012)

joanncanary said:


> I would love to hear the reviews. I would like to go back to Aruba. we stayed at the Marriott Ocean club last time. Is this resort right on the beach and is there a pool bar?
> thanks



I have been to both Marriott's Ocean Club and Surf Club.  There are pool bars at both and also beach service at both resorts.  The Surf Club is right next door to the Ocean Club, they share the same beach, so yes, it's on the beach!  Both are great resorts but prefer the Ocean Club, it's smaller, quieter, less people=less aggrivation getting a beach hut or pool chair.  Going again soon, can't wait!


----------



## m61376 (Mar 1, 2012)

joanncanary said:


> I would love to hear the reviews. I would like to go back to Aruba. we stayed at the Marriott Ocean club last time. Is this resort right on the beach and is there a pool bar?
> thanks



As posted above, both the OC and the SC are on the beach. The SC is larger and it is more crowded by the pool, but floating on the Lazy River at the SC is a wonderful way to spend an hour or so. The villas at the SC are a little bigger and the 1BR or larger units have in room laundry. On the flip side, as posted, the pool at the OC is less hectic and it is easier to get chairs by the pool.

There are plenty of chaises at the beach. It is easier it get a palapa closer to the water at the beach at the OC, but there are many new palapas at the SC making reserving one much easier than before, and the SC also has bimini (canopied) chaises. If you have a larger group, being able to have a few bimini chaises along with a palapa is a big plus. There are no bimini chaises on the beach at the OC.

Either resort is wonderful- it's Aruba, after all  
Just got back and can't wait to return!!


----------

